# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Liberación de una nueva variedad de trigo harinero para la Sierra Sur del Perú

## gpacheco

La Estación Experimental Agraria Andenes Cusco, del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria  INIA, el pasado 14 de noviembre, puso a disposición de los productores alto andino del sur de nuestro país una nueva variedad de Trigo Harinero INIA 419  San Francisco, bautizado así en honor al santo patrón de Maras, en la provincia de Urubamba, Cusco. 
Esta nueva variedad de Trigo San Francisco se adapta a altitudes que van entre los 2000 a 3600 msnm, caracterizada por tener un rendimiento promedio superior a los 4500 kilos por hectárea bajo condiciones normales de manejo en campo de agricultores y con un rendimiento potencial superior a 6.0 t/ha. Esta alta producción es consecuencia además de la alta resistencia de esta nueva variedad a las principales enfermedades que afectan la producción triguera de la región, especialmente de la roya amarilla, que puede causar disminuciones de 50% o más en el rendimiento de grano.  
Es importante señalar que el Trigo San Francisco es resultado de trabajos de investigación participativa de los científicos del INIA y los agricultores trigueros de las regiones Cusco y Apurimac agremiados en mas de 10 organizaciones de productores. 
La ceremonia de liberación se llevó a cabo en Zurite, en los campos Experimentales de la Estación Experimental Andenes y contó con la presencia de Autoridades Regionales, el Alcalde de la Municipalidad Provincial de Paruro, de Mollepata, Ollantaytambo y Huanoquite, así mismo representantes de los Municipios de Maras, Limatambo, Curahuasi, Paccarectambo y Anta, así mismo con la presencia de 600 productores provenientes de los distritos mencionados.  
El Ing. Walter Delgado Fuentes en nombre del Jefe del INIA, Dr. Juan Risi, hizo entrega oficial de la nueva variedad al representante del Gobierno Regional del Cusco y al Director Regional de Agricultura quienes finalmente lo entregaron a todos los productores trigueros del Perú.  
Al final de la ceremonia, los agricultores asistentes degustaron algunos potajes como: pan con harina integral de trigo, panteón elaborado con la misma harina, recibiendo además muestras de semilla para que puedan sembrarla en sus propios campos y masificar su cultivo.   *Fuente: www.inia.gob.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: INIA presenta nueva variedad de maíz amarillo duro con alto rendimiento para selva baja Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Artículo: INIA liberará en Piura nueva variedad de arroz especial para la costa peruana Artículo: Minag presenta nueva variedad de papa que rinde 30 toneladas por hectárea Áreas sembradas de trigo durum en sierra peruana aumentarían en 130% este año

----------

